# Nova Scotia Duck Toller



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Any one have opinions? Reviews? Seems to be like a great all around dog. Its like Golden Retriever but not quite as big. Great temperment, very intelligent, pretty red color.

Also any one know where I can get one!!??? Haha none on KSL, anybody know some one in Utah?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've never even heard of the breed.  Googled it. Cool looking dog...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Found em! 
$1200 before shipping!!! That should have most you cheap basterds chittin kittens! :twisted:

http://www.puppyfind.com/nova+scotia+du ... riever.php


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Haha ya I saw that site too! Lol that's the problem I'm not worried about getting a papered dog and champion lines yadda yadda.... that's why I just want to find some with some I could buy. Its like ksl one ad is 800 for a lab the next page you've got people giving them away for free hahah. But unfortunatley this dog isn't as common.

Supposed to be a great retriever very smart. And I like that its medium sized.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

look for a hunter breeder & worry about the price after that. most folks are showies or breeding to make a buck on a "rare" breed. it only takes a few generations to turn good working stock into mediocre mutts.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

There have been stories on this breed in the last year in both Gun Dog and Waterfowl magazines. They were bred to run up and down shorelines in order to lure ducks in close (tolling) so market hunters could kill large numbers in a single shot. They had breeder info and club web sites in the articles. Apparently they are making a comeback of sorts.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I want one


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

That is a cool dog, but lately im digging the fox red labs.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Exactly thats what this is but better  and a little smaller + less hair


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I first noticed this breed while watching the Westminster dog show ( by the way is on tonight & tomorrow for all you dog lovers). I also saw the write up in gun dog magazine. I too love the smaller size of the breed. I currently own a lab that is a duck hunting machine but had thoughts of getting a Toller as second companion or for the next go around. I have been doing some research & Utah is a no go as far as I have been able to see. I know it's hard but try not to let the $$$$ play a huge role if this is something you really want. Rare breed is always going to play a role in cost. And I am a true believer in the sane you get what you pay for. Some times wanting something is a good enough reason to own it!


----------

